# Atheros 9220 locking up system at boot



## Hewitson (Mar 22, 2014)

I decided to install 10.0-RELEASE-amd64 on my system tonight. If I tried to configure my wireless network with bsdinstall(8) the system hanged when it asked me if I wanted to use DHCP. Believing it was just an issue with bsdinstall(8) I restarted the installation and skipped the network configuration.

Once installed I rebooted and all was fine. Configured the network manually and rebooted again and the system is lucky to even get to a login prompt without locking up.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hewitson said:
			
		

> ... and the system is lucky to even get to a login prompt without locking up.


But if you are lucky to get to a login prompt, can you pull the output of `dmesg` and `pciconf -lvbce`. These can be pretty large so best to copy to pastebin and provide links in your post.


----------

